# Ant Video download manager



## kburra (Jun 23, 2016)

No hassle, no weird settings, no ads or junk. This thing just works. Click it and it downloads the video or music. I have never seen a site or page this does not work on. A required Add On for Firefox!..yep I know is Beta....have used for a couple of weeks now and just love it


http://antdownloadmanager.com/index.php


----------

